# RimRockers cut loose GM in attempt to reduce costs



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Otis Birdsong helped build the foundation of the Arkansas RimRockers, and was instrumental in leading the team to an American Basketball Association championship its first year of existence.
The contacts and experience Birdsong developed from a 12-year NBA playing career were also crucial in Arkansas’ transition to the NBA Development League.
Those are just some of the reasons the decision to let him go was so difficult for RimRockers owner Larry Crain.
Birdsong’s two-year contract to serve as president and general manager for the RimRockers expires May 1. On Thursday, Crain said he made the decision not to offer Birdsong a new contract, citing business reasons. “I appreciate his attitude about this,” Crain said after a two-hour meeting with Birdsong. “It was the most difficult thing I’ve had to do with this organization. Otis is a quality person and has a lot of integrity and character. It’s just a business situation. We have to manage our business on the income and expense side.” Birdsong said the two sides parted on positive terms, and if he remains in Little Rock he will be a RimRockers season-ticket holder next season. Birdsong did say he would have liked to remain involved in the organization, but that he understands Crain’s decision.
“I realize in this business there’s always this possibility,” Birdsong said. “The owners are always doing what they feel in their minds is the best thing for their organization. I know Larry has a huge financial responsibility in this business. He has to do what he thinks is best. At this time, he feels this is the best decision.”
Crain said offering Birdsong a pay cut, or restructuring his deal, was never an option.
“That’s something I’ve found in any business that never works,” Crain said. “You can’t save your way to a profit.”
Still, Birdsong said he would have liked the chance to decline or accept a reduction in salary.
“If there was anything to be disappointed about, that is it,” Birdsong said. “Talk to me and give me an opportunity to say no to this myself.”
Crain said this decision had nothing to do with Birdsong’s job performance, which involved running all aspects of the organization and player development.
Crain said he will be taking on the title of president and general manager, and leave the recruiting and selection of players primarily up to the coaching staff. Birdsong and the coaching staff collaborated on that in the past.
“There was a certain amount of duplication that we couldn’t afford,” Crain said. “I think I understand things from a business side. I don’t have the knowledge or experience from a player’s side. I don’t have that background that Otis does. But as a general rule, that’s a coaching staff responsibility, and we hire from that perspective.”
Birdsong’s departure is not the only staff change. Soon after the RimRockers’ season ended, media relations director Julie Wray and public relations director Tanya Hatfield were fired.
However, Crain said Coach Andy Stoglin and assistant coach Pat Bradley will be retained for next season.
Birdsong won’t be sitting around with idle time on his hands.
The four-time NBA All-Star is lacing the sneakers up again for a two-game exhibition series with the Philippines national team.
Birdsong leaves for the Philippines on Saturday for an exhibition that was set up by Sidney Moncrief, a former Arkansas player and UALR coach who is a close friend of Birdsong’s.
Also playing with Birdsong and Moncrief will be former NBA stars Darryl Dawkins, Dennis Rodman, Alex English and Calvin Murphy.
Birdsong will have company on the flight, as RimRockers players Kareem Reid, Olu Famutimi and Myron Allen also will make the trip, setting up the intriguing possibility of Reid passing to Birdsong on the wing for a three-pointer.
“I don’t think he’ll pass the ball,” Birdsong joked.
Birdsong said he is exploring several options for the future, and has some promising leads. He will remain in Little Rock if possible.
Regardless of what the future holds, Birdsong said he will always look back fondly on his time with the Arkansas Rim-Rockers.
“We won a championship in the first year, and in the second put a quality team that I felt had a chance to win it again,” Birdsong said. “This year just wasn’t meant to be. But the organization is in good hands.
“It’s been great being a part of the organization and learning the business side of running a team. I have no regrets. It’s been a lot of fun.” 


​


----------

